# Best way to find employment in KL



## Glyn395 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, 
I'd like to move to Malaysia preferably Selangor / KL and was wondering where is the best place to start looking for work ? I've checked out a lot of the 'Register your CV' type sites but don't seem to get very far as my skills don't fit into any of the tick boxes ([I used to be an RSPCA Inspector so have lots of investigative and law enforcement skills that are transferable to many fields).

I'm pretty flexible in the work I will do and have a UK gym instructors qualification as well as map reading and rescue skills. 

Any suggestions about potential employers or companies to approach ? I'm 41 , fit and able to relocate without any fuss or baggage .

Thanks everyone.

Glyn


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry if this is a bit late.

I reckon that your first major challenge will be in the language department - do you speak the Malay? The reason is that in inspection or rescue work will most probably be in Malay or with colleagues who speak predominantly or only Malay.

In that sense, perhaps your initial employment should be in a gym - the large chain ones such as Fitness First employ a number of foreigners.


----------



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi,


I am a retired Bank(Nationalised)official from India and retired this 30th June(after 23 years).I am on the lookout for an job opportunity either in Singapore/Malaysia.Have also served in the Indian Army for a period of 13 years(Corp of Signals)Have experience in Teleoperating/Morse.
G.Janardhana Raju
Willing to take any suitable job


----------

